# Melted ignition coils



## Kezurk1 (Jul 23, 2017)

2005 Nissan Altima se-r 

So I recently replaced the spark plugs and I noticed one of the ignition coils was melting from the inside I didn't think anything of it I replaced it and the valve cover gasket and the intake manifold gasket it ran just fine drove it about 500 miles or so (long trip home) I was diving slowly and just lost power smelled burning plastic looked and ignition coil was melting I watched it crack and sploodge out plastic I looked under the battery and noticed the ground wire to tranny was snapped ( due to bad moter motor mounts I assume) I replaced with better wire and replaced melted ignition coils...but still getting no start any idea where to go from here...could I have shorted out the ecu??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a possibility...or possible that the ECM was failing and causing a constant ground to the coil(s). You could try removing the ECM and inspecting the circuit board for burn marks. Or, you could send it out to a company like Circuit Board Medics and have them check it out/repair as needed. If that is the case, prior to re-installing the ECM, I would get a wiring diagram and check all of the ignition coil circuits to make sure none of them are shorted to ground or have high resistance in them. I would also check the circuits for the ECM grounds to make sure there is not excessive resistance in them.


----------

